# I would never want anyone to kill himself/herself



## penpencil22

Hi, I'm trying to say "I would never want anyone to kill himself/herself" in Spanish. 

This is my attempt: Nunca quería que nadie se suicidara.

Is that grammatically correct? Or, is there a better way to say that sentence?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## donbeto

Your sentence now reads 'I never wanted anybody to kill him/herself.'

To change to "I would never want", you need another 'r' in quería - querría.

But when you do that, I believe that the 'se suicidara' also needs to change. Right now, you have the past subjunctive, that would need to change to the present - se suicide. But you may want to hold on  for another opinion on that last part. The subjunctive and I aren't always friends.

Meanwhile, my answer is 'No querría que nadie se suicide'


----------



## inib

I would suggest several options. Please wait for confirmation from other members to see which are best/correct:
Nunca quisiera que nadie se suicidara
Nunca quer*r*ía que nadie se suicidara
No quisiera/querría nunca que nadie se suicidara (Too many negations, even for Spanish?)
I think that the only real mistake in your sentence is that you have used the past imperfect in Spanish when the English is in conditional.


----------



## inib

I was slow in posting and Donbeto got there first. I've not yet seen a thread in which everyone agrees about whether a present or imperfect subjunctive is  preferable when it depends on a conditional tense in the main clause but refers  to a present or future action.


----------



## echinocereus

Hola, penpen22, Siguiendo la secuencia “normal” de tiempos en el contexto que presentas, yo preferiría “Nunca querría que nadie se suicidara.”  No veo causa en este contexto de romper esa secuencia usual aunque admito que eso es natural y preferible en otras situaciones.  Un saludo.


----------



## madafe

Estoy de acuerdo con todos, te ha faltado una "r":

Nunca quer*r*ía que nadie se suicidara.

que*r*ía es pretérito imperfecto, y que*rr*ía es condicional.

My attempt(please tell me my mistakes):
_
Nunca quería que nadie se suicidara._ -> _He never wanted anyone to commit suicide._
_
Nunca querría que nadie se suicidara. _-> _I would never want anyone to commit suicide._


----------



## Maggydch

Coincido. Con el subjuntivo pasado -suicidara- está perfecto.
No quiero que nadie se suicide.
No quería, no quise, no quisiera que nadie se suicidara.


----------



## Lurrezko

Maggydch said:


> Coincido. Con el subjuntivo pasado -suicidara- está perfecto.
> No quiero que nadie se suicide.
> No quería, no quise, no quisiera que nadie se suicidara.



También concuerdo en los tiempos verbales (_querría/quisiera, suicidara_). Mi pregunta es otra: veo que en tus versiones has omitido *nunca*. A mí lo que realmente me suena mal de la frase en español es ese *nunca*. Hace que la frase me chirríe, me suena muy poco natural. Estoy imaginando posibilidades  de esta estructura con otros verbos y jamás usaría *nunca *en ellas. ¿Te ocurre lo mismo?

Un saludo


----------



## madafe

Lurrezko said:


> También concuerdo en los tiempos verbales (_querría/quisiera, suicidara_). Mi pregunta es otra: veo que en tus versiones has omitido *nunca*. A mí lo que realmente me suena mal de la frase en español es ese *nunca*. Hace que la frase me chirríe, me suena muy poco natural. Estoy imaginando posibilidades  de esta estructura con otros verbos y jamás usaría *nunca *en ellas. ¿Te ocurre lo mismo?
> 
> Un saludo



Hola. Respeto tu opinión, como siempre, pero yo no estoy de acuerdo, a mí me suena totalmente natural.

¿Serías capaz de justificar esa sensación, a ver si lo puedo entender mejor?

Y yo a su vez me explico:

Para mí tanto nadie como nunca son importantes:

'Nadie' excluye a toda posible persona.

'Nunca' excluye a todo posible momento en el tiempo.

Entonces no veo el conflicto.


----------



## Lurrezko

madafe said:


> Hola. Respeto tu opinión, como siempre, pero yo no estoy de acuerdo, a mí me suena totalmente natural.
> 
> ¿Serías capaz de justificar esa sensación, a ver si lo puedo entender mejor?



Ay, ojalá pudiera. Llevo un rato pensándolo y no doy con el motivo. No quise comentarlo hasta que opinó Maggydch, para no complicar el hilo:
_
Nunca quisiera que nadie se suicidara.
Nunca quisiera que vinieras.
Nunca quisiera que me mintieran._

No me suenan bien, yo diría *no *en lugar de *nunca*. O bien pondría *nunca* al final. Lamento ser de tan poca ayuda, y si Maggydch no concuerda lo interpretaré como un prejuicio personal.

Un saludo


----------



## Maggydch

A ver:
Nunca quise que alguien se suicidara (me sugiere que alguien lo hizo)
No quisiera que nadie se suicidara nunca ( parece que estoy previendo la posibilidad)

(yo estoy a punto: me hice un lío. ¿Será porque es domingo?
saludos, chicos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Maggydch said:


> A ver:
> Nunca quise que alguien se suicidara (me sugiere que alguien lo hizo)
> No quisiera que nadie se suicidara nunca ( parece que estoy previendo la posibilidad)
> 
> (yo estoy a punto: me hice un lío. ¿Será porque es domingo?
> saludos, chicos.



¿Y _nunca quisiera que nadie se suicidara_?


----------



## Maggydch

Nunca quisiera que alguien se suicidara.
Es más a mi manera. Mañana lo pensaré mejor.


----------



## cbrena

Me ocurre lo que a Lurrezko: no pondría ese *nunca*. Y hasta empiezo a dudar si pondría el *nadie *si pongo el *no*.
_
No quisiera que alguien se suicidara_.
_No querría que alguien se suicidara.
_
Si utilizo el pasado ya no me surge esta duda. ¡Qué lío más tonto me estoy haciendo!

_No quise que nadie se suicidara.
Nunca quise que alguien se suicidara._


----------



## madafe

Lurrezko said:


> No me suenan bien, yo diría *no *en lugar de *nunca*.



Respondiendo a lo de no en lugar de nunca, porque no sé cómo responder lo de poner nunca al final:

_*No *me llevaría bien con esa persona.

*Nunca *me llevaría bien con esa persona._

Creo que ese *no *excluye la posibilidad, teniendo en cuenta la situación actual, o refiriéndose a la información de la que se dispone en el momento de decirlo.

El *nunca *también deja de ladola posibilidad, pero incluyendo a priori todo otro escenario posible.


----------



## Maggydch

¿Y así?
No quisiera nunca que alguien se suicidara.
( yo lo diría haciendo énfasis en 'nunca')


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Yo creo (y digo "creo") que puede ser cuestión de estilo. _No querría/quisiera que nadie nunca/nunca nadie se suicidara_ es todo correcto. También:_ No ... que (nunca) ... (nunca)_, es decir, también al principio o al final de la oración. A mí me parece que todas las variantes ya citadas en cuanto al orden son correctas y posibles.

Mis preferencias serían, por ejemplo: _Ojalá que nunca nadie se suicidara_ (sí, ya sé que se me va a decir que no es exactamente igual). _Nunca querría que alguien se suicidara_. _No quisiera que (nunca) se suicidara nadie_. 

Saludos.


----------



## madafe

cbrena said:


> Me ocurre lo que a Lurrezko: no pondría ese *nunca*. Y hasta empiezo a dudar si pondría el *nadie *si pongo el *no*.
> _
> No quisiera que alguien se suicidara_.
> _No querría que alguien se suicidara.
> _
> Si utilizo el pasado ya no me surge esta duda. ¡Qué lío más tonto me estoy haciendo!
> 
> _No quise que nadie se suicidara.
> Nunca quise que alguien se suicidara._



¿Y si reformulamos la oración, te parecería válido?

*Nunca *querría que *nadie *se suicidara._

*Jamás se me cruzaría por la cabeza la idea de* anhelar el suicidio de una persona, *sin importar de qué persona se trate.*
_


----------



## blasita

madafe said:


> ¿Y si reformulamos la oración, te parecería válido?


Ya te responderán Cbrena y otros foreros con su opinión. Pero nos hemos cruzado y yo había dado esa misma oración como válida y preferida con_ alguien_. Con _nadie_ también está bien, y mi opinión es que incluso algo mejor. Un saludo.


----------



## cbrena

No, blasita, no es la misma. Tú utilizaste *alguien* y mdafe utilizó *nadie*.


----------



## blasita

cbrena said:


> No, blasita, no es la misma. Tú utilizaste *alguien* y mdafe utilizó *nadie*.


 Hola, Cbrena. Sí, es lo que he dicho. ¿Te parece mal entonces con "alguien"? Gracias por anticipado. Un saludo.


----------



## echinocereus

Perdón, Lurrezko y Maggydch, que me interponga aquí, quizá no debiera hacerlo, siendo yo anglófona, pero veo una diferencia entre el uso de “nadie” y “alguien” en las oraciones que están discutiendo y veo cierta utilidad también si pienso esas oraciones en inglés:

No quisiera que nadie se suicidara.  = I shouldn’t _(wouldn’t) _want anybody to commit suicide.
No quisiera que alguien se suicidara.  = I shouldn’t _(wouldn’t) _want somebody to commit suicide.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Maggydch, de que el uso de “alguien” en tu oración, como el uso de “somebody” en la oración en inglés, puede sugerir que alguien lo hizo.  La existencia de las dos posibilidades en nuestros idiomas permite que se exprese una diferencia sutil.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lamento mucho haber complicado el hilo de esta manera. Concuerdo en que hay un matiz entre el uso de *alguien* y *nadie*. A mí me parecen bien los dos. El único reparo que tengo es en el uso de *nunca* anticipando ese *querría/quisiera*. En el resto de posiciones (es decir, añadiendo la partícula *no*) me suena bien, ojalá supiera por qué.

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Echinocereous. Eso seguramente ayudará a ver que _nadie_ es la mejor traducción en este caso.


Lurrezko said:


> Lamento mucho haber complicado el hilo de esta manera. Concuerdo en que hay un matiz entre el uso de *alguien* y *nadie*. A mí me parecen bien los dos. El único reparo que tengo es en el uso de *nunca* anticipando ese *querría/quisiera*. En el resto de posiciones me suena bien, ojalá supiera por qué.


 No lo sientas. Pienso que este tema es muy interesante y que muchos pueden aprender de esta conversación y otros, también, plantearnos cosas que hasta este momento no nos habíamos planteado. Con respecto a la posición de ese _nunca_ al principio de la oración, pues no, personalmente no es la opción que mejor me suene.


----------



## cbrena

blasita said:


> Hola, Cbrena. Sí, es lo que he dicho. ¿Te parece mal entonces con "alguien"? Gracias por anticipado. Un saludo.


No, no me parece mal. Yo también utilicé ese "alguien". Y ahí me surgió la duda.



Lurrezko said:


> Lamento mucho haber complicado el hilo de esta manera. Concuerdo en que hay un matiz entre el uso de *alguien* y *nadie*. A mí me parecen bien los dos. El único reparo que tengo es en el uso de *nunca* anticipando ese *querría/quisiera*. En el resto de posiciones (es decir, añadiendo la partícula *no*) me suena bien, ojalá supiera por qué.
> 
> Un saludo


Quizá porque el *nunca* con los condicionales y los subjuntivos nos suena forzado. Esto no nos ocurre con los pasados, donde tenemos suficiente seguridad para poder usar un rotundo *nunca*.


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> Quizá porque el *nunca* con los condicionales y los subjuntivos nos suena forzado. Esto no nos ocurre con los pasados, donde tenemos suficiente seguridad para poder usar un rotundo *nunca*.



Pero fíjate que con otros verbos no me ocurre. Como con el que propuso madafe más arriba:

_No llevaría nunca a mis hijos a los toros.
Nunca llevaría a mis hijos a los toros._

Las dos me suenan perfectas. En cambio, con *querer/desear/esperar*, etc. seguido de subordinada, ese *nunca* precediendo al verbo me suena mal:

_Nunca desearía que me tocara la lotería.
Nunca esperaría que lo hicieras.
Nunca querría que me mintieras._

¿Me ocurre sólo a mí? Y, si no, ¿cuál es la explicación? Estoy realmente intrigado.


----------



## cbrena

Pues es cierto. No te ocurre sólo a ti. Ya somos dos los intrigados.


----------



## echinocereus

No estoy proponiendo esto, Lurrezko, pero estoy preguntándome si la diferencia tiene que ver con el hecho de que los verbos querer, desear y esperar pueden expresar emoción...  ?


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> Pues es cierto. No te ocurre sólo a ti. Ya somos dos los intrigados.



¿Y si ponemos las frases en negativo te suenan mejor?

_No desearía nunca que me tocara la lotería.
No esperaría nunca que lo hicieras.
No querría nunca que me mintieras.
_


----------



## cbrena

Pues ni con esas, la verdad. Me rindo.


----------



## Lurrezko

echinocereus said:


> No estoy proponiendo esto, Lurrezko, pero estoy preguntándome si la diferencia tiene que ver con el hecho de que los verbos querer, desear y esperar pueden expresar emoción...  ?



Podría ser. Pero parece que a algunos amigos foreros les suena bien. No sé qué pensar, la verdad.

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

El tema es que yo no uso normalmente esas oraciones (comentario n.º  26: con _desearía, esperaría, querría_) con _nunca _ni con _no ... nunca, _ni siquiera con un_ no_ a secas. Supongo que es cuestión más de semántica que de sintáctica y, sobre todo, de uso. Es decir, la más probable para mí dentro de esas tres _No querría que me mintieras_, yo la expresaría más habitualmente así: _No me gustaría que me mintieras, (nunca). Ojalá (que) no me mintieras (nunca).
_
Esto no quiere decir que no sean correctas; que para mí todas las ofrecidas hasta ahora lo son.


----------



## juan2937

penpencil22 said:


> Hi, I'm trying to say "I would never want anyone to kill himself/herself" in Spanish.
> This is my attempt: Nunca quería que nadie se suicidara.
> Is that grammatically correct? Or, is there a better way to say that sentence?
> Thanks in advance!



Aunque el condicional simple es 'QUERRÍA' yo prefiero el *imperfecto *por su acción 'alargada'

Nunca *quería *que alguien se *suicidara*
Nunca *quise *que alguien se *suicide*
Nunca *quisiera *que alguien se *suicidara*


----------



## penpencil22

¡Gracias a todos por sus respuestas rápidas!


----------

